# Pomeranian x Husky Puppies



## 3Beasties (11 December 2012)

Just why, WHY would someone breed a litter of Pomeranian x Huskies ON PURPOSE?!?

A friend at Uni is considering buying one, couldn't believe it when she told me the breed and that it was a planned mating. Yes the puppies look cute but seriously what were they thinking   

They are calling them Pomskies and selling them for £600


----------



## MurphysMinder (11 December 2012)

Pass me the desk!  Planned mating eh, wonder how on earth they managed that.


----------



## 3Beasties (11 December 2012)

Apparently they assisted the bitch so that she didn't break any bones in the process.....


----------



## Elsiecat (11 December 2012)

I want to see a picture of one though..


----------



## MurphysMinder (11 December 2012)

Please tell me the husky was the bitch


----------



## Dobiegirl (11 December 2012)

What absolute twits, cant believe they will get £60 let alone £600.

Pip our Lancashire Heeler has been in season and has been giving Diesel our neutered male Dobe the come on, he has shown an interest and the little hussy went on the stairs and made herself available and he would have if i hadnt stepped in.


----------



## bubbilygum (11 December 2012)

I can't see in any way how the breeders thought this was a sensible idea, and I would not have one myself... But I googled this and they are ADORABLE .

Oh, if only they were hideous, at least then this would put people off breeding them.


----------



## missmare (11 December 2012)

poor pomeranian  shes probably going to haveto have a cesserean (not sure how to spell that)  really dont think thos 2 breeds are suitable for breeding together


----------



## bubbilygum (11 December 2012)

MurphysMinder said:



			Please tell me the husky was the bitch

Click to expand...

^ This! Although I am assuming from the previous post about assisting the bitch that the bitch was the Pom


----------



## MurphysMinder (11 December 2012)

Thats what had me concerned.  If that was the case I reckon the "breeders" should be reported!


----------



## 3Beasties (11 December 2012)

The Pom was the bitch, pups are born and now 6 weeks old! They ARE cute but I'm still  that someone would consider breeding them, would be interested to see how big they get!


----------



## MurphysMinder (11 December 2012)

It must surely have been done by AI then, if not then I seriously do believe they should be reported.


----------



## 3Beasties (11 December 2012)

I don't know the details but from what she said about assisting the bitch I'm fairly sure it wasn't AI!


----------



## bubbilygum (11 December 2012)

3Beasties said:



			The Pom was the bitch, pups are born and now 6 weeks old! They ARE cute but I'm still  that someone would consider breeding them, would be interested to see how big they get!
		
Click to expand...

I am genuinely shocked that the puppies and bitch survived this. I can't imagine these pups will be at all healthy.


----------



## MurphysMinder (11 December 2012)

Knowing the mechanics of dog mating I really cannot see how this happened without the bitch being damaged.  I wonder if the sire really is a husky?


----------



## Cop-Pop (11 December 2012)

I was offered a lab x JRT last week - still entire and 'perfect for breeding'.  Current owners have bred him several times with another lab x JRT


----------



## Dobiegirl (11 December 2012)

How reckless and irresponsible not to mention damn right cruel, that poor bitch how did she survive that. They do want reporting and if it was someone I knew I would be telling them exactly what I thought of them.


----------



## s4sugar (12 December 2012)

Dobiegirl said:



			How reckless and irresponsible not to mention damn right cruel, that poor bitch how did she survive that. They do want reporting and if it was someone I knew I would be telling them exactly what I thought of them.
		
Click to expand...

Snap.
At the vet's last month someone was in for puppy jabs. Huge 8 week old mastiffy silver brindle puppy. It was a Neapolitan Mastiff x Bulldog with a bulldog mum. 
They had purchased a cross because they "loved bulldogs but wanted something healthier"!
If ignorance is bliss they must be ecstatic.


----------



## Spudlet (12 December 2012)

Good grief, I agree that they should be reported. I don't know what action could be taken, but really, somebody should at the very least be having a word!


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 December 2012)

All this has come about because George Takei, of Star Trek fame, who has a huge following, posted a cute pic of said cross on his Facebook the other day and millions of people are now wetting their pants over how 'cute' said puppy is. Words to the effect of 'if you think this little guy is cute, click 'like' or 'share' - puppy farmers and backyard breeders of the world, REJOICE!


----------



## MurphysMinder (12 December 2012)

CaveCanem said:



			All this has come about because George Takei, of Star Trek fame, who has a huge following, posted a cute pic of said cross on his Facebook the other day and millions of people are now wetting their pants over how 'cute' said puppy is. Words to the effect of 'if you think this little guy is cute, click 'like' or 'share' - puppy farmers and backyard breeders of the world, REJOICE!
		
Click to expand...

In that case I suspect lots of pups will be appearing that are supposedly this cross but are nothing of the sort, which could be the case in this pup .  I really do not believe a natural mating could have occurred, AI yes but not natural.


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 December 2012)

39k shares, 219k likes, 7k comments saying how cute it is, $$$ in the bank for some shysters  how bloody irresponsible 

Lots of comments saying it is actually a Kleekai or whatever the duck you call them.

I've just Googled Pomsky and I rather wish I hadn't.


----------



## 3Beasties (12 December 2012)

There is a page on FB of Pomskys  http://www.facebook.com/Pomskypuppies/wall


----------



## Annette4 (12 December 2012)

One of the girls at work was gushing about them....the breeders need a punch in the face!


----------



## GeeGeeboy (12 December 2012)

That is awful. People need to stop buying these ridiculous crosses. Poor wee Pom bitch.


----------



## hobgoblin (15 December 2012)

Mmmm hearing all day yesterday from someone at work about their new pup ( first dog) beagle x sharpei ??? Collecting as kids christmas present on Christmas eve and only cost £500 wtf?


----------



## misterjinglejay (15 December 2012)

*head desk* *head desk* *head desk* - gin!


----------



## Booboos (15 December 2012)

I don't have an in principle problem with cross breeds, but this one is a disaster in the making. They couldn't look any cuter as pups and they probably couldn't be any more unsuitable as adults I imagine.


----------



## Suelin (15 December 2012)

Words just fail me!!!


----------



## Shutterbug (15 December 2012)

People should need to apply for a licence to breed dogs!!


----------



## cher17 (26 August 2014)

I came across this the other day: http://thedogbreedsbible.com/pomsky-pomeranian-husky-dog-breed-information/

They are extremely cute, HOWEVER! I agree on how irresponsible it is to breed these 2 together. I cannot believe people are okay with this AND are willing to shell out over a thousand dollars for one. Just incredible!


----------



## madmav (26 August 2014)

Lots of old-fashioned breeds that are cool, dandy dinmont, corgis, schkipperkes (my favourite!) to name but three, that are good house pets and could do with bigging up as they are on the endangered dog list.


----------



## Capriole (26 August 2014)

Dandy dinmont, not heard mention of those for years.


----------

